# Pictures,Pictures,Pictures!



## englishcowgrl

omgoodness..i guess i haven't been on for a while because i haven't seen this form! i am so happy we finally got one! yea, so my pictures are of me and keva(my riding and driving pony) from last fall( 2007) at Achivement Days for 4H, The first ones are practicing 2 days before in the town ring ( notice the baseball game going on behind us :roll: ) and the rest are from the show, that wa the first year we ever had driving in our club, yet it is still not a project becasue we don't have enough driving member. Enjoy!

































































































Any Advice is welcomed, as i am still learning( but who isn't) i ended up winning 1st in both my Jr. classes and went on to compete against the Sr. and beat them and won 1st there too :wink: i was very proud of keva.


----------



## englishcowgrl

Anyone ?


----------



## Cheval

That's so cute!


----------



## arastangrider

congtats that wonderful she is very cute


----------



## Dave

*driveing*

Congratulations good driveing and great looking outfit proud of you


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Wow! you look great! well done you!


----------



## englishcowgrl

awww..thanks guys, i am very proud of keva, she is such a sweetie and she alway suprises me, at home she can be down right awful but she always pulls thought when it really counts :lol: . as for my outfit, thanks, everyone elce always wears greens and purples, they don't really stand out, so i thought a pink would make us differnt


----------



## .Delete.

I have a question, do you always wear a helmet when riding in a cart?


----------



## englishcowgrl

yes i do, it;s just like riding, anything can happen at any moment that could change your life, i have to many friend who have been hurt by missing one detail that changed there lives( not putting on your seat belt, not wearing a helmet) i think everyone has to much to loose to not wear a helmet, but thats just my opinion


----------



## .Delete.

Oh, alright. Just around here if you wore a helmet when in a cart you would get laughed out of the arena, so i was just wondering.


----------



## englishcowgrl

yea, when you over a certain age ( 18?) you don't have to, i probley sounded really uptight about it but i have a friend you recently got seriouly injered in a car accident, they thought he was going to die, and someone else i didn't know just came out of a comma a while ago from a ridi9ng accident .,


----------



## Feathers

You look great!! Nice pictures and nice driving!!   

btw...I drive with a helmet too. :wink:


----------



## .Delete.

I ride and drive without a helmet. i suppose you could call me reckless :wink:


----------



## Feathers

My sister never does either...I guess it's just personal preference :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop

That looks soo awesome!


----------



## englishcowgrl

haha, thanks for the comments guys, BTW: one of the mares of the barn i work for had a beautiful filly Friday morning, looks just like her mama!

Feathers: Long live the helment !:lol:


----------



## Magic

very cute! good job!


----------



## Skivvers

nice. I've started to drive and I drive without a helmet and ride with one. I agree with feathers, i guess it's just personal preference.


----------



## my2geldings

I love the pictures, so neat! I wish we had more people who drive on this forum, it would be so much fun. I would love to find someone who drives.

How did you learn in the first place? How did you teach your horse?


----------



## Feathers

[quote=" Feathers: Long live the helment !:lol:[/quote]

Haha!! Yes, long live headwear  :lol: :lol: I am a firm believer in head protection. Now, yes, there are times you will see me not wearing a helmet, but, not too often!! That's for sure! 8)


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww that's cute!  
LOL yeah, I agree. It's personal preference. Although, it's SIMILAR to wearing a seatbelt...the more protection you have, the better off you are. But hey, it's a personal choice.


----------



## my2geldings

I really wish that I could share photos of riders I have picked up over the years who have suffered major head trauma from relatively minor altercations and falls from their horses.

I cannot emphasize enough how ridiculous riders look when they don't wear a helmet when on a horse.

After the first concussion you are 40% more likely to suffer from a serious head injury on your next blow, even if it is a minor one.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah...I've always worn one. But hey, it's personal choice.  I hope this doesn't get into a heated debate about wearing helmets or not...


----------



## my2geldings

And you are right. Not wanting to turn this into a debate. Just wish people understood the risks better.


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah...true. 
Anyway, very cool pics; share some moreee!


----------



## my2geldings

Does anyone know of a good site where you can get good driving equipment?


----------



## PoptartShop

Here's a good site M2G!! 

http://www.horsedriver.com/


----------



## englishcowgrl

My2Geldings said:


> How did you learn in the first place? How did you teach your horse?


 i really didn't ever think about driving until i got keva ( the horse in the picture) she was broke to be a driving horse. a really awesome lady who told me about keva in the first placed convinced me to give it a try, keva already knew what to do so i did, i just learned off of her, joined the harness club, went to clinics and practiced alot. i guess i got alot of it from my grandfathers, they were big into horses and driving. one of the best complements i ever got was from a man who didn't know me or anyone in my family who saw me driving one day and said" she's going to be one hell of a driver"


----------



## wstevenl

*Eclipse*

http://picasaweb.google.com/stevenlegrand/Horses/photo#5202503952977569602

Here is my 1/2 arabian 1/2 quarter horse. She's for sale and you can read more about her in the sale/lease section of this forum.


----------



## PoptartShop

Aww your horse is gorgeous.  Very nice!


----------



## wstevenl

*thanks*

Thank you... you should see her filly (The dirty one in one picture) now. She's half haflinger and is SOOO pretty.


----------



## americancowgurl31391

i dont drive but i wear a helmet when i ride. I actually got bucked off a month ago and i had my helmet on(mom makes me) but i didnt have it buckled. Well sure enough, my horse threw me, my helmet came off, and i smacked my head, along with my back and neck and ended up in the trauma unit at the hospital. And my helmet cracked smack dabb in the middle.


----------



## megansthehorse

oh you both suite each other really well. i remember the first time i broke bobby into cart oh we had so much fun. i go all over the place with bobby in his cart. i remember the time when we went all the way to bridlington and then to hornsea and then to scarborough oh that was so fun. we did it by ourselves to and most of the time bobby was trotting we also stayed at a hotel one night in bridlington but it took me quite a while to find one that i could put bobby in for a night. so much fun

thanks
x


----------



## my2geldings

Feathers said:


> You look great!! Nice pictures and nice driving!!
> 
> btw...I drive with a helmet too. :wink:


I LOVE YOUR PROFILE PIC. I swear one day I will get myself a full Clyde.


----------



## my2geldings




----------



## orchid park

Your photos of great.

Its very nice to see other peoples harness too.


----------



## PoptartShop

Nice pictures, they are gorgeous.


----------



## my2geldings

Thank you. The day I took those pictures I actually watch a 3 and a half hour show with various classes with drafts. It was loads of fun.


----------



## 3neighs

Good for you Englishcowgrl on being a driver! I love to drive, too. Right now I drive our girls' pony, but plan to turn my yearling haflinger/standardbred cross into a driver and I can't wait! My grandpa used to log with horses and my dad got me hooked on driving when I was a kid. I have such a passion for it. I hope you continue!

My2Geldings, great pictures! I can watch those gorgeous draft teams all day. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## my2geldings

You're very welcome. It was actually my first time going to see an official driving show. It was a lot of fun and fantastic to see so much horse power in such tiny arenas. At one point they have 60 some odd drafts lined up in the centre of the arena. It was crazy. Sure gives a new meaning to the little hunter shows and horses lining up in the centre :lol:


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

Good job; you're horse indeed looks comfortable.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT

.Delete. said:


> I ride and drive without a helmet. i suppose you could call me reckless :wink:


Definatly...


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Awww, very cute pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------

